
Controlling the Spice, Part 3: Westwood’s Dune - doppp
https://www.filfre.net/2018/12/controlling-the-spice-part-3-westwoods-dune/
======
tempodox
I can't help being reminded of Astral Projection:

    
    
      The spice extends life, the spice expands consciousness. 
      The spice is vital to space travel. 
      Travel without moving.
    

Dune & the Spice surely made their impact on pop culture.

~~~
sehugg
"Walk without rhythm, and it won't attract the worm" \-- possibly the only
Dune reference in a Top 40 hit (Fatboy Slim)

------
pmarin
Dune I has one the best soundtrack for the adlib card

[https://youtu.be/FjHon6yg-r8](https://youtu.be/FjHon6yg-r8)

------
slartibardfast0
This is a wonderful story, assuming you've played Dune II. Please take the
time to play Cryo’s Dune also, it deserves nothing less than a VR remake!

------
miohtama
If you pop the hood of Dune II or Command & Conquer you will find out they are
driven by the same INI configuration file based scripting system.

It would be nice to get some historical insight what led to the development of
this system.

~~~
dogma1138
That INI system persisted until Tiberian Sun and Red Alert 2, it was only gone
when Westwood switched to the SAGE engine.

------
contingencies
Played so many of these titles, in particular Dune 2, and Eye of the Beholder
2 (vastly preferred this to the original) but also recall Hillsfar and of
course later C&C. Hillsfar was sort of like Witcher 3 for 286.

------
pssflops
I vividly remember renting Herzog Zwei on the Sega Genesis as a child and not
understanding _anything_ about it, but years later clicked instantly with Dune
II. I could have sworn it was titled 'The Battle for Arrakis'[0] and it turns
out that was a similar but different game made on the Megadrive!

[0] [https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/genesis/586152-dune-the-
battle...](https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/genesis/586152-dune-the-battle-for-
arrakis/faqs/1519)

~~~
hyperman1
My copy of Dune II also had a different subtitle than "The building of a
dynasty", and I never owned a Megadrive. "Battle for Arrakis" is probably what
it said, but I'm not 100% sure.

I bought my copy in France, at bargain bin, so maybe the international version
had a different subtitle?

------
alex_c
Both games were among my favourites growing up, for very different reasons. I
always wondered why a “sequel” was so different from the original -
fascinating to learn the reason 25+ years later!

I might have to fire up Dune I again. Unlike Dune II, I suspect it is still
quite playable today, even if much less known.

~~~
ivanche
Exactely! I still occasionally play Dune I (say, once in two years) and set
some new goals for each game: top the spice production record, win the game in
shortest period of in-game days, find previously unknown caves...

------
fouc
I loved Dune II as a kid, but I have a tough time getting back into the game
ever since Warcraft 2. Because I was spoiled by the ability to select multiple
units and direct them.

~~~
Endy
Go look at the Dune Legacy engine. It takes the original Dune II PAKs and adds
a bunch of modern features to the game like multiple selection and unit
grouping. My sole gripe is the inability to turn those features off.

~~~
ido
There was also Dune 2000, a remake made with the C&C engine.

------
aidenn0
I don't know how many hundreds of hours I spent playing dragon strike. It may
be too this day the only dragon back flight simulator.

